# Training An Adult



## FuNkYtOwNGSD (Jun 26, 2010)

I just rescued a female Sable GSD about a week ago from a rescue lady who rescued her right before she was going to be euthanized. I am wanting to train her for personal protection and advanced obedience. What are some good techniques for teaching an adult dog from a shelter to be able to perform. She is apprx 2 yrs old and about 65 lbs. She is very friendly and outgoing but does not seem to have a lot of drive or motivation to do anything. She will sit and lay down if she feels like it. Treats and toys will hardly get her attention for very long. Seems a litte ADD to me. I love her to death but I think if I had the right tools I could make a fantastic dog out of her. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

That's awesome that you rescued her!!! I would be very patient for at least a month. Let her come to really recognize you as her pack leader. Let her get completely comfortable with her new home. Walk her a lot to establish your authority (in the best way) and also to allow her to get to know the area around her home. Be very very patient... establish the bond for longer than you may think t will take... I would say min 1 month, probably two. That's not to say, no training at all. Just mostly easy and fun stuff like heeling, fetching and lots of play. The advanced stuff can only be dreamed of if you don't take it very easy at first. I wish you the best. 

Can't see the pics.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree with Relayer. Give her lots of time to adjust and bond to you. I would say one month is not even close, think of more like six months to let her relax and feel comfortable, and let her drives come out. If she was at the shelter, she may be very stressed, and may not be quite herself. I would first concentrate on building a fun, positive, and rewarding relationship with her. 

Protection training is not something one should try to undertake on their own. If not done properly, you can end up with an ureliable basket case, which instead of being an asset to you, is a liability. Find a Schutzhund club or a professional trainer, and once she is settled in and bonded, have her evaluated for her drives and nerve. You need the right kind of dog to do this kind of training with. Having a PPD is a HUGE responsibility and requires knowledgeable and skilled handling, and on-going life-long regular training to maintain the skills and obedience and control. 

For now, just have fun with your new dog, teach her to have fun with you! You can get her more focused on you by always having treats on you, and any time she looks at you or shows interest in wanting to interact, praise her and give her treats.

Just having a German Shepherd is enough deterrent in most cases to keep you safe. Teach her to bark on command, and you got it made!


----------

